# Liquid Buy



## Imotions (30/6/14)

Hi All
Vaping on the MVP2.0 and man oh man is it GOOOOOOD especially now that im fasting so the whole day goes by no vape no nothing going in me lol...last night after breaking fast i had a drag on some twisp rebel flavour at first it burnt me thereafter i could feel and taste a huge change from just normal every day vaping (maybe just my tastebuds lol) any ways i wanted to say MVP rocks and im gna have her for a long tym to come....
Now to my topic I am wanting to start a collection of liquids and once i have a few to keep me going (without anyone borrowing them for keeps) ill start mixing my own....for now i just wanted to find out from the more experienced where can i start of buying
Basically im planning on buying juices a from each place retailer one at a time but who to start with as all look too good maybe order from 1 or 2 places at first taste keep and then order again from another till i find which i love

Highly appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/6/14)

Vapour Mountain and JustB are good juices to try, and if you want something really special give SubOhmVapour a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Try www.vapourmountain.co.za and www.craftvapour.com to start you off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/6/14)

http://craftvapour.com/

Still want to try them, where has my budget gone!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (30/6/14)

Andre said:


> Try www.vapourmountain.co.za and www.craftvapour.co.za to start you off.


http://craftvapour.com/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/6/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> http://craftvapour.com/
> 
> Still want to try them, where has my budget gone!!


 
Need I remind you?
And it's Vapor... <------- I've been 'ized.


----------



## Imotions (30/6/14)

Lol craftVAPOR it is thank you@RevnLucky7 for that english lesson


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Imotions said:


> Lol craftVAPOR it is thank you@RevnLucky7 for that english lesson


No, no - "Vapor" is the American, weird way of spelling, "Vapour" is the English, correct way of spelling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imotions (30/6/14)

Lol ok still tastes good to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

